# First ride in snow with the brute



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Being from South Texas I never had the oppurtunity of riding in snow. Since I'm now living in Tucson, AZ......its only 45 mins away. Can you tell im from TEXAS in this video?? :563808:

http://youtu.be/16eAU5Jd3Aw?hd=1


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Practice makes perfect..lol... Nice video. Terras generaly do pretty well in the snow at about 3psi. I guy I ride with has a set he uses everywhere. 

Here is one his last video from last week. Look close and you will see the Grizzly has my old set of Racelines on the Douglas wheels. Not worth a hoot in the snow.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=94w49H6jQdk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I want to go play in the snow, bet it'd be interesting with the Laws. And Beachcruiser...I have to admit, I found myself rocking with you trying to get that brute unstuck lmao! :34:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> I found myself rocking with you trying to get that brute unstuck lmao! :34:



Me too!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

got to plat in 6in last time i was in ar. for thanksgiving, it was still a hoot with the laws


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah the tires did good but they were alittle short, 28s wouldve been about perfect. Thanks guys, trying to rocked it bottomed out was quite difficult. That 600 lb quad felt like 1200 lbs trying to move it. Next time I won't stop and lallygag around.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I think it would be interesting to see how laws, terminators or backs would do. Still thinking about a set of terms.....but we have no mud here in AZ.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I ride in the snow a lot and rocking is best with plenty of speed!! lol I'm not sure about the laws but i had a set of mudlite xtr's and then went to bighorns and would never go back. I to was catching myself trying to rock it with ya!!!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I find when out playing in the snow and u get hung up like that, I have an easier time getting totally on one side of the bike and try and "bank" the bike like the guys on sleds do. Also bring a shovel, I have dug my machine down when stuck in a drift by hand, when I was done the tires were finally on the dirt and the snow was at the rack. Enjoy the white stuff, can still see the grass here in MB


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

We don't really get a lot of deep snows here in central nc but we might get 6-8" never enough to get stuck in. That being said my 28" backs always do great in the snow and pretty well on ice. 

Even pulling a car hood with as many as three adults on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

pondtunes said:


> We don't really get a lot of deep snows here in central nc but we might get 6-8" never enough to get stuck in. That being said my 28" backs always do great in the snow and pretty well on ice.
> 
> Even pulling a car hood with as many as three adults on it
> 
> ...


That looks like some fun. I'll have to see if my roomate wants to go get drug down the mountain. ha



nmkawierider said:


> Practice makes perfect..lol... Nice video. Terras generaly do pretty well in the snow at about 3psi. I guy I ride with has a set he uses everywhere.
> 
> Here is one his last video from last week. Look close and you will see the Grizzly has my old set of Racelines on the Douglas wheels. Not worth a hoot in the snow.
> 
> ...


Aight NM I have 3 things for ya........

1. When did you get team green plastics for the brute?

2. What kind of POV camera did you use for the youtube vid?

3. I'm jealous yall have actual trails to ride on. We just have unplowed roads at the the top of the mountain.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

getting stuck in the snow sucks !!! Up here in Ontario last year we had in my area a good 4 ft of snow , my buddy and I went for a rip one day just to see what are local trails were like , he is running 30 `` silver backs and I have the 27 `` mudzilla`s ..... what a work out that turned out to be , took us 3 hrs to go 2 km or 1.2 miles for you USA folk . It was brutal !!! Dont think I would do it again lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> That looks like some fun. I'll have to see if my roomate wants to go get drug down the mountain. ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not me...its my friend on his 09. We both use Contour HD cameras. His is the 1080i and mine is the older 720HD. And most all our riding is on trails but by now most of the areas you see in that vid have several feet of snow and are close to everyone until spring. Some are not but from my experience, mountain trails with more then a foot of snow are a pain in the ..you know what...lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Snow is the best!! Smooth trails and when (or if) you wipe out, the landing is soft and fluffy.

Just keep the throttle down and don't stop in the powder, or you'll be digging or winching yourself out.


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> I want to go play in the snow, bet it'd be interesting with the Laws. And Beachcruiser...I have to admit, I found myself rocking with you trying to get that brute unstuck lmao! :34:


Thats funny, I found myself do the same. Must be the helmet cam!


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Practice makes perfect..lol... Nice video. Terras generaly do pretty well in the snow at about 3psi. I guy I ride with has a set he uses everywhere.
> 
> Here is one his last video from last week. Look close and you will see the Grizzly has my old set of Racelines on the Douglas wheels. Not worth a hoot in the snow.
> 
> ...


Thanks NMK for posting my youtube link in your post. That was a fun ride in the Snow.
I was running 5psi in my Terra-cross tires the day I took that Video, using a Contour 1080P Helmet Cam.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

SWBF said:


> Thanks NMK for posting my youtube link in your post. That was a fun ride in the Snow.
> I was running 5psi in my Terra-cross tires the day I took that Video, using a Contour 1080P Helmet Cam.


Wow..amazing control for 5psi.


----------

